# Granite Counter Top Scraps for Sharpening Surface Reference



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Has anyone used granite couter top scraps as a reference surface for sharpening? They are typically about 1-1/4" thick. It is smooth and shiny. It looks flat. It looks flat with a straight edge. The various pieces with the finished surface facing each other looks flat. Most source suggest glass plate or a granite plate (typically > 2").

*The question is: Are these granite counter top scraps suitable for as a reference surface to shapen plane blades and chisels?*

If you have used it, are you happy with it?

It is just a cost saving idea that I am considering.


----------



## RH913 (Mar 24, 2010)

I've got two pieces waiting for the answer…


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

2 granite scraps here - no problems. Biggest problem is moving them around. If you go the glass route, I think the ideal stuff is called 'float glass'.

Best of luck,


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I have several pieces. They are more than flat enough. I have a couple longer pieces that I have epoxied at 90 degrees to flatten the sides to the soles.

End splash cut-off's are the best pieces.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

It just don't seems to make sense to buy these. They are literallly given granite scraps away for free. You don't really need a big piece. The big pieces are heavy and they will charge you for them. It is the small pieces that you can get (less than couple square feet). So weight isn't issue but the small piece should still able to hold the sand paper in place (better than glass?). I guess I'll give it a shot and not worry about it. Ultimately the end result will determine if it is a go or not. Right?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a sink cutout and it works fine.
Have also used a 12" square granite floor tile from HD, about $5.00.
The floor tile works just as well, is lighter and easier to move around, but I really like a little longer surface.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have a piece of granite top about 8×10" that I use and it is dead on flat…perfect for sharpening. I glued some 1/2" tall rubber bumper feet to the bottom to make it easier to pick up and keep from sliding. I went to a counter top place and they gave me it for free.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I use one, no complaints. See the most recent blog post on my profile to see it.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

12X12 floor tile here too !


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thats what I use. works fine for me.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I use offcuts and even the granite breakfast bar for sharpening and flattening plane soles. I also have a granite cutting board from my local supermarket (£10) that I use for sanding backsaw plates when I restore them. I just hang the brass back off the edge so the plate is flat on the surface.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Sink cutout here too. Price? Free….Flat? Youbetcha. Price? Free….
I really like free.
Bill


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Like some others have said, they might be free. If you go by a countertop shop, they're likely to have a few pieces that are large enough to use that they'll give away for free. You don't need a massive piece. Just know what you plan to sharpen and determine the size you need accordingly.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lowes marble windowsill here.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I've used two pieces of tempered layered glass for the last 30 years. Easy to tote around, flat, no problems. I keep 180 grit taped on one for sanding down small wooden items and plastic things, and the other has 400 on it for doing edge sharpening. I would think though, that granite should be true, but there is no law I know of that describes flatness requirements for things like sink cutouts. Still, I would not turn down a piece of granite.


----------



## willme (Oct 3, 2012)

i loves granite countertop, but i never use your idea.

_
indian stone paving at best price


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I normally use water stones myself but two years ago I was visiting my parents out of state and was asked to do a minor reno project to an old Murphy bed. I needed to sharpen some plane irons and chisels but my dad didn't have anything available. I bought an odd 12×12 marble tile from HD for 99 cents, some very fine grit sandpapers and was off to the races. It worked great. Go ahead and use the free granite cut-offs that you have. Your edged tools will never know you didn't spend a lot of money for an expensive flat reference plate to do the same thing.


----------



## AUBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

Granite offcut here as well, although mine's a little bigger (36×24 or so) but was still free from the company we bought our counters from. Just visit any local place that does granite countertops (Sells, cuts, not just installs) and they're usually more than happy to get rid of a few of the unsalable pieces. Oh, and you might find some other uses for some pieces (Inlaid tables, etc)


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

..what is the typical thickness of this granite countertop offcuts? 3cm?


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

*Sawdust*, you responded to a bot (or something very similar to one).

*Millo*, I'd say that's pretty close. Anywhere from an inch to two inches (2.5-5cm).

I found some backsplash marble tiles at an estate sale and have each one set up with a different grit sandpaper so I can just move station to station. Cheap and easy.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

3/4" MDF also makes a good flat surface.


----------



## adivol (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I have used the one and i am completly satisfied with it …....

granite paving for you


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Ive got several scraps ready to get set up at some point!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Lowes and HD usually change their granite sample displays 4 or 5 times a year. If you catch the kitchen and bath design dept head in a good mood, they might just save you a piece before they throw them away. I've got several pieces in my shop.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Backsplash for irons and chisels. I would check it before use. We have granite table in the kitchen 6.5' x 3.5' and it sags in both directions. I still use it for glue ups and other things when the garage is too cool. SHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

The bar sink cutout is a shy 8×10. It is not perfectly flat but it is certainly fine for the kind of chisels and plane irons I hang out with. And it fits nicely in a drawer. PSA discs and roll stock stick nicely to it and come off cleanly. I want for nothing in this department.

I take comfort in the knowledge that it is not a supercooled liquid.

Kindly,

Lee


----------

